# PLEASE help me with these lab values!



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all -

Ladies and gents, wow do I need some help with these labs!

What am I now? Hypo? Hyper? Crazy?

Ranges are in brackets [ ].

*Previous Labs - June 2010* - on Synthroid 75

TSH [.45-4.5] = 1.4
FT3 [230-420] = 259
FT4 [.8-1.8]= 1.3

*Current Labs - August 2010* - on Synthroid 100
TSH [.45-4.5]= 0.29
FT3 [230-420]= 273
FT4 [.8-1.8]= 1.3

I am so frustrated I could cry.

The last month all of what I thought were hypo symptoms came roaring back, including: 12 lb weight gain, low mood, tired, aches, foggy thinking, massive bloating and swelling. No constipation, though.

My doctor poo pooed my concerns and said I needed a "course correction." He upped my Synthroid to 125. And told me to be patient.

Should I be worried about this TSH? Obviously the doctor isn't - he didn't even mention it to me.

What will happen to my TSH on this increase of Synthroid - do I need to worry about this in advance?

I feel like I am getting nowhere.

Do you have any thoughts on this? I would be very grateful!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I think I will post this in the lab questions section.


----------

